# foal won't feed, help?



## wizzer (25 July 2007)

Hi, my mare had a beautiful colt last night no problems but now 12 hours old and just won't latch on. He goes all round her but just won't take the teat. She's running milk and being really patient for a 1st time mum. Any ideas?


----------



## Anastasia (25 July 2007)

Hi wizzer,

Firstly did your foal drink from your mare soon after foaling??  Are you just noticing it not drinking now?  Does it look likes its hungry?  Have you tried holding the mare and guiding the foal?  

Can you tell us a bit more information.


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (25 July 2007)

Did you show the foal the teets last night ??  i normally have to show them once or twice so they get the hang of it !!


----------



## Michelle73 (25 July 2007)

GET THE VET, foal needs tube feeding if not had colostrum (sp?) yet.  Foal must get milk ASAP.


----------



## wizzer (25 July 2007)

No not drunk from mare at all we bottled him after about 3 hours with her milk. He's had another 2 small bottles taken from her since. He has a good suck reflex just won't latch on. She's actually running milk and it goes on his muzzle but he doesn't latch on still. He's passed the meconium and seems fit and strong at the moment. He does seem hungry and is going all over her and us looking before he gets in the right place. Drinks well from the bottle. have tried guiding him, expressing milk on the teats etc. Could he just be a bit slow and if we can keep giving him the bottle maybe he'll just get there? Have also tried leaving well alone when he's trying.


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (25 July 2007)

have you actually held him there until latching on ???  i had to do this with both my foals !


----------



## _jetset_ (25 July 2007)

Troy was very slow to understand where the milk bar was... I literally had to hold him there, put Hannah's teat in his mouth and then he started sucking. I did this twice and he soon latched on to the idea and was fine from then on.

Have you tried holding him there? You have to use a bit of tough love I am afraid in matters like this and be a bit rough with him... I think colts are slower to learn this than fillies from experience.


----------



## Anastasia (25 July 2007)

I would get your vet out to give your foal a check over and get bloods taken and IGg levels done just to make sure they have had enough colostrum.  Also to make sure they is nothing else underlying.

When you say that you bottle fed him after 3 hours was the foal actively looking for the teats and what was the reasoning (behind the obvious) for you doing this?  Its a difficult one because if the foal is healthy and all went well at the birth then it could be that it was a bit slow (as we have had foals like that and have taken a long time to get to latch on, but with patience they did, once we knew they were healthy with no problems).  If it is healthy (after the vet seeing it) then in my own opinion the more you bottle feed the less chance of it looking towards its mother for the milk.


----------



## S_N (25 July 2007)

I totally agree with Anastasia here!

If in any doubt about this get the vet out!!  Foals go downhill faster than you can blink!  Have some bloods done and IGg's tested.

May I ask if the foal was standing the first time you bottle fed?

If the foal is appearing to be hungry, searching all over you and the mare, then it might be an idea to leave them to it - but closely and quietly observed!  It is possible that the foal now associates you with food and even hearing you outside the box could be enough to put him off feeding.  Some foals do need help to latch on, but from what you say this isn't one of those.

Let us know how you get on and congratulations on your baby!!


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (25 July 2007)

Haven't had experience with foals...only kittens...so excuse my ignorance but can he see????? No eyesight problems? Might not be that he can't latch on but that he can't see the milk bar?


----------



## wizzer (26 July 2007)

Finally he has just taken a good feed from Mum after continuing to bottle today and try in between to get him on the teat. Vet this afternoon was happy with him and everything we'd done so hopefully we're on track!!!


----------



## Anastasia (26 July 2007)

Wizzer, that is EXCELLENT news 
	
	
		
		
	


	




..................  It is a worry when foals are slow to latch on, but glad its all worked out now.

So with the panic over, whats the breeding of your new arrival??


----------



## _jetset_ (26 July 2007)

That's brilliant... any pictures of the lazy bugger???


----------



## Michelle73 (27 July 2007)

Thats great news.  Hopefully you can relax and watch him grow now.  Got a name yet?


----------

